# Problems creating logcats



## screamapillar (Oct 4, 2011)

Currently running GBE2.0 with imoseyon 2.3.2Voodoo Kernel and Gingerfire Black Theme. I flashed over
EP1W Rooted Stock Bloated ROM after wiping data, cache and Davlik. Everything went smoothly, new ROM works great and haven't had issues. The problem is I can't seem to generate logcats. I use term emulator and type "logcat > sdcard/logfile.txt" and get this response:

Unable to open log device '/dev/log/main': No such file or directory

I tried downloading alogcat from the market and it says "reading logs" then just hangs forever.

I wiped everything again, reflashed the ROM -- same results.

I am an utter novice with ADB so have not tried that. Am I doing something wrong? Thanks in advance.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

"screamapillar said:


> Currently running GBE2.0 with imoseyon 2.3.2Voodoo Kernel and Gingerfire Black Theme. I flashed over
> EP1W Rooted Stock Bloated ROM after wiping data, cache and Davlik. Everything went smoothly, new ROM works great and haven't had issues. The problem is I can't seem to generate logcats. I use term emulator and type "logcat > sdcard/logfile.txt" and get this response:
> 
> Unable to open log device '/dev/log/main': No such file or directory
> ...


I think you need to enable it under the tweaks option in the toolbox

Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## screamapillar (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks. Got it.

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------

